# Can anyone else recommend MKW motors for a service?



## jeva (12 May 2009)

Can anyone else other than Frank recommend MKW motors on the Naas Rd Kingswood for a service? It's not that I don't believe him just would like some other opinions!

Thanks


----------



## Frank (13 May 2009)

Thansk I think.

Read this one as bad as Angry Girls experince was I think she appreciated Keith and Marks help.

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=96480&highlight=mini+keith


----------



## gertrude (13 May 2009)

hi.
i have been lurking on this site for a while and but just registered when i saw this thread.

i recently have had a lot of work done on my car  by MKW motors.
i am 100% satisified with the service i have received and my car is running so well it's like having a new one!

price wise, they are very very reasonable.
i paid less for my car to be serviced by them than i paid to a main dealer last year (and MKW did a hell of a lot more work on the car than the main dealer did).

we are so happy with them that dh will be booking his car in, and my sister is interested in getting them to help her pick a decent second hand car to buy.


----------



## Frank (20 May 2009)

Bosch happy enough with the too

[broken link removed]


----------



## Angrygirl (22 Dec 2009)

I would without a doubt recommend Keith and Mark from MKW, as Frank said i had an awful experience with my car but if it wasn't for the lads in MKW things could've been alot worse for me, they went above and beyond for me and the advise they gave me was priceless..

They are genuinly nice guys and i don't say that lightly, i have recommended them numerous times in the past year and i can't speak highly enough of them


----------

